# CCW Ammo?



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

What ammo do you prefer for concealed carry?


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the federal hst in 147 grain for my m&p 9c
Concealedcarryforum.com has a ton of info to help you make a choice
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I prefer Gold Dot in .45 and 9mm based on a lengthy performance report covering the major brands I read several years ago. And, it always feeds good (in my pistols).


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I use mostly hornady critical defense. I know its pricey to do but get a few different brands and make sure they will cycle in your pistol with no failures. It worth it since its your carry gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Speer Gold Dot 9mm 124 Grain +P "Short Barrel"


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Depends on the caliber.... my edc is 40 s&w, 180 gr Speer Gold Dot Hollow Point's.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

The ammunition I set the bar with and measure everything else against is Winchester Ranger T. It's only available for 5 calibers however.

As others pointed out, the caliber, make and model of gun you are using the ammo in can expand or limit your options/choices.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

buckeye dan said:


> The ammunition I set the bar with and measure everything else against is Winchester Ranger T. It's only available for 5 calibers however.
> 
> As others pointed out, the caliber, make and model of gun you are using the ammo in *can expand or limit your options/choices*.


A 9mm or .40 _can _expand, but a .45 will *never *shrink...  (sorry, I couldn't help myself)


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

bobk said:


> I use mostly hornady critical defense. I know its pricey to do but get a few different brands and make sure they will cycle in your pistol with no failures. It worth it since its your carry gun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


+1 - cycles flawlessly in my CZ83


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Depends on caliber and gun varies widely IMO


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have alot of experiece with the bullets and hollow points expansion. They most often never open up, I was in Columbnus crime scene squad for five years and worked on hundreds of dead bodies. The bullet going through clothing fills the hollow point and it does not open. The rant is over, I still carry hollow points just in case they work federal +p+ 9mm they are costly so I don't shoot them for target practice but if your life is on the line $10 extra is not much. I do carry a .45 at times but I do not think they ever expand and only carry round balls.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hornady Critical Defense hollow points have a rubber/plastic piece in the cavity. This is supposed to help with the hollow points expansion of the bullet. I believe they designed it for just what you are saying in regards to the denim, clothing material clogging up the hollow point on impact and not expanding. I saw it on youtube, where a guy shoots a hollow point through Carhart material and into ballistic gel. The bullet passed through like a FMJ. He retrieved the HP bullet and showed the clogged cavity with no expansion. I never would have guessed it was an issue for hollow point bullets.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's what I like so much about the Hornady Critical Defense and Critical Duty. They will blow through clothing and then mushroom very well. They leave a nice wound channel. I think this is a big benefit in the winter time with the extra clothing that people wear.
They do a heck of a job on car window penetration too.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Velocitor's 40 grain 1435 fps.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

380-90 gr.Hornady XTP
9mm Luger up Federal Hydra Shok or hornady C D's
I my .357 mag the last of my Super Vel's -- just kidding, I would run the Hydras.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

9mm 124 Speer Gold Dot +p in the summer,, Hornady Critical Defense in the winter...


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

+p buffalo bore

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

For my old LC380 and my wife's TCP, I have Hornady Critical Defense. For my 9mm XDS, I have Hornady Critical Duty. I guess in my mind I like to think that the rubber insert will stop the hollow-point from getting clogged up with clothing allowing the bullet to expand where and when it needs to do so. 

I know, I know...its not scientific. I just cannot go out and shoot someone and then pull the bullet out to check. 

To be *very* honest, I hope my wife or I never have to use it to find out.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

In general , I carry HST 147gr in my G19 and Gold Dot's in the 135gr Short Barrel in my S&W 65 3in. I am currently re-thinking my 9mm EDC load an am considering a 124+p in either Gold Dots or HST . Just stick with a load the Law Enforcement uses Gold Dot and HST as Winchester Ranger all have good track recorders....Also one of the Hornady critical defense or duty may be a good idea for the winter months...But no ammo is a substitute for training ..if you carry ...not being competent with your weapon is VERY BAD!!!!!!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Minnowhead said:


> *Hornady Critical Defense hollow points have a rubber/plastic piece in the cavity. This is supposed to help with the hollow points expansion of the bullet. I believe they designed it for just what you are saying in regards to the denim, clothing material clogging up the hollow point on impact and not expanding*. I saw it on youtube, where a guy shoots a hollow point through Carhart material and into ballistic gel. The bullet passed through like a FMJ. He retrieved the HP bullet and showed the clogged cavity with no expansion. I never would have guessed it was an issue for hollow point bullets.


I'm not sure I understand this theory of pre-clogging the hollowpoint with rubber to ensure it doesn't get clogged with another material when fired???


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Deeper penetration before they start to expand. That's what I've see in tests..


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

bobk said:


> Deeper penetration before they start to expand. That's what I've see in tests..


Bob, I was just being a little facetious above.  What you say *IS *the theory. What was said by others earlier was that a clogged hollowpoint won't expand. I would think that a bullet mushrooming depends on several factors, not the least of which is speed of the bullet when it impacts. I wonder if many of those rounds which leupy says didn't mushroom, were the result of a very short barreled pistol which causes lower muzzle velocity?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Workdog, the rubber insert pushes back into the bullet upon impact initiating the mushroom affect. In theory it still gets denim material in it but it already starts to expand as it hits. If the soft rubber wasn't in there to begin with , it would fill the hollowpoint cavity with denim material and pass thru as if it were a FMJ.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Workdog said:


> Bob, I was just being a little facetious above.  What you say *IS *the theory. What was said by others earlier was that a clogged hollowpoint won't expand. I would think that a bullet mushrooming depends on several factors, not the least of which is speed of the bullet when it impacts. I wonder if many of those rounds which leupy says didn't mushroom, were the result of a very short barreled pistol which causes lower muzzle velocity?


I agree on the barrel length reducing the penetration for sure. I saw a really good ballistic test showing the difference in a Smith 686 and an airweight and the difference was quite noticeable. The ballistic tips did perform better in gelatin over the hollow points though.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Flymaker said:


> In general , I carry HST 147gr in my G19 and Gold Dot's in the 135gr Short Barrel in my S&W 65 3in. I am currently re-thinking my 9mm EDC load an am considering a 124+p in either Gold Dots or HST . Just stick with a load the Law Enforcement uses Gold Dot and HST as Winchester Ranger all have good track recorders....Also one of the Hornady critical defense or duty may be a good idea for the winter months...But no ammo is a substitute for training ..if you carry ...not being competent with your weapon is VERY BAD!!!!!!


Excellent advice on the training, more critical than bullet selection IMHO. I have at least a half dozen different manufacturers of PD carry ammo for my carry weapons. Quite offend I find FMJ loads in my EDCW's, and not at any time do I feel compromised doing such. All of my EDC weapons are .45, 1911's and Glock's, with the except of my J-frame S&W. Training to develop muscle memory in handling #1, bullet selection within the cartridge's limitation's a very close second. Bullet technology has grown leaps a bounds within the last 15 years, many excellent choices. Practice, practice, practice, and I pray you'll never have to implement such skills. Regards Slip.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Hornady Critical Defense in .38spl. or my .357 mag. or roll my own with 158gr. hollow points loaded hot. My guns shoot best with these loads, but there are many good choices out there.


----------

